
Lenovo Starts Offering Up Fedora Linux Pre-Loaded Systems from Their Web Store - guerby
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Lenovo-Fedora-Starts-Sale
======
technofiend
Kudos to Lenovo for offering it, and really kudos to Lenovo for apparently
using stock equipment that allows it:

>[...] Lenovo is making use of a stock Fedora Workstation installation without
any vendor customizations but will be relying upon the existing Fedora/FESCo
processes should any changes be needed moving forward.

In particular as I recall Dell Linux laptops require at minimum a wifi board
swap to something Linux supported.

Nothing against other unix distributions but as someone who uses RedHat
systems all day long, it's appealing to have an upstream workstation on Fedora
to see what features may be coming next in your distribution and also what
issues you may run into at work. RHEL 8 is arguably closer to Fedora than say
MacOS or Ubuntu.

------
makz
Every time a company does this, they discontinue the product after some
months. Let's see if that changes this time, but I doubt it.

------
greenyoda
I'm not sure I'd want to buy anything from Lenovo, due to their labor
practices:

> "Shipping records show that since the start of the pandemic, Lenovo has
> imported an estimated 258,000 laptops from a Chinese manufacturer that has
> participated in a troubling labor scheme and been singled out by the U.S.
> government for violating human rights. The revelations serve as a reminder
> of how much of the supply chain is tied to forced labor and how many
> products that will aid us through the Covid-19 pandemic may be manufactured
> under duress. The Lenovo computers were made by the manufacturer Hefei
> Bitland, which participates in a Chinese government program to provide
> factories with cheap labor from persecuted Uyghurs."

Source: [https://theintercept.com/2020/08/21/school-laptops-lenovo-
ch...](https://theintercept.com/2020/08/21/school-laptops-lenovo-chromebooks-
china-uyghur)

~~~
pedrogpimenta
So what do you suggest? I've been eyeing a Thinkpad, my first pc in 20 years.
Do we know that other manufacturers don't have the same practices? I also
don't want to jump to a small manufacturer just yet, I want to get used to
having a pc after being mac-only.

